

Ask HN - Recommend some current business/entrepreneur books - strooltz

I'll doing a bit of traveling in central america over the next few months and i'm going to have some downtime.  I like to use times like these to squeeze in a lot of reading and was looking for a few current/new books on business, marketing, etc.<p>I'm pretty up to speed w/ all the "classics" - art of war, tipping point, the long tail, seth godin, and a lot of the material on josh kauffman's personal mba list but i was wondering if there was anything new and noteworthy that the community would like to share.
======
mindcrime
Not sure how new you mean when you say new, but I'll throw a couple of ideas
out:

First, have you read Steven Gary Blank's "The Four Steps to the Epiphany?" If
not, put that at #1 on your list, IMO.

Outside of that, Patricia Seybold's "Outside Innovation" was interesting.
"Rework" by the 37 Signals guys is worth a read. If you want something that's
not strictly business, but could be important to entrepreneurs, or just
anybody who is fascinated by understanding more about how the world works,
then "The Black Swan" and/or "Fooled by Randomness" by Nassim Nicholas Taleb
are very interesting.

------
wallflower
Something different:

[http://www.amazon.com/Relentless-Pursuit-Trenches-Teach-
Amer...](http://www.amazon.com/Relentless-Pursuit-Trenches-Teach-
America/dp/0307265714)

------
strooltz
thanks! i was thinking about picking up rework - saw jason fried speak a few
months back and it's been on my radar...

------
AmberShah
Fascinate

Crush It

Sway

